# Ucd



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Under the Cover of Darkness (UCD)
Switched it up at the end of last week before the weekend blow, Yep, I still got them UCD skillz.
It was rough and cold, but found we found what we were looking for. Missed hook set on 1, broke off 2, landed 1. ....and my dad suffered through the wet cold with me, thanks dad :notworthy:
Funny thing, was it was my old faithful striper fly from VA, that I ended up throwing and getting the best reactions. Basically a farrar blend clouser. 
L8, Harry


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Nice fish!


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

You are a sly one you Prince of Darkness!! Haven't seen the Dark Passenger look in a while Captain, looks good on you with that big gold one in your grasp. Nice job I'll get particulars next time we talk


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Sneaky:thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work for sure.
Thanks for sharing from the 'dark side.'
catch 'em up.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Way to be Captain!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks!! As soon as this wind lets up, hopefully there will be much more soon:thumbsup:
L8, Harry


----------

